# Pipe clamp help



## 51craigie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm about to start on a dining room table (jatoba + white maple). This is the first project that needs pipe clamps and I don't know what to look for. Do I buy clamps + pipes or are they a set? What do I look for / consider? Any advice welcome.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

You buy the pipes separately. If you were to go to a place like Lowe's, you could find a Bessey 3/4" clamp for about $15 and then you'd need to buy the length of black iron pipe that you want.

I'd recommend getting a pipe clamp with "feet" on the backside. Sure helps keep things flat when you're busy putting it all together. 

Rob


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

After owning many pipe clamps and different types of pipe, I'll only buy 3/4" Pony clamps and zinc pipe. I'm not even likely to accept anything else if it was free, been there, done that. A few extra dollars pays off over the long run. The difference is in the quality of the clamp screw and the abrasiveness of the pipe surface. Pony screws are real Acme threads, most others are not, zinc pipe is smoother, a little harder and pretty, too.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree about getting the pony 3/4" clamps. The 1/2" clamps work fine, but the pipe bends easily at any length over 48".

You buy the clamps separately from the pipes. Home Depot sells the 3/4 ponys here for around $13.00. Stay away from the old stand by and cheap "black" pipe. The black comes off on the wood! Either get the galvanized or the zinc.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

What they said.

Don't buy Irwin pipe clamps. They are junk.

Bret


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have a menards around you the pony 3/4" are on sale right now for like 8 or 9 dollars a piece. If you buy the pipe go to HD or Lowes and buy a long section and then have them cut it and thread it for you at the lengths you want. I think they are 10' sections, so if you want 5 2 footers, or 2 5's or ....you get the idea. It's much cheaper that way and they'll do it for you in the store and check the threads to see if they work. They'll toss the bar if they don't work and pull another. I get annoyed by the black pipe too, but I use an old vinyl blind to lay over the pipes or put wax paper on them to keep the black off.


----------



## ecfisher (Jan 22, 2012)

I made mine from black pipe (some people call it gas pipe) I bought from a plumbing supply warehouse and I bought the heads from Rockler (I think - it was many years ago). The nice thing about the black pipe is that you can make them any length you want.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rocklobster said:


> You buy the pipes separately. If you were to go to a place like Lowe's, you could find a Bessey 3/4" clamp for about $15 and then you'd need to buy the length of black iron pipe that you want.
> 
> I'd recommend getting a pipe clamp with "feet" on the backside. Sure helps keep things flat when you're busy putting it all together.
> 
> Rob


Is that $15 for just one set of jaws? Really sounds high, but it has been many, many years since I bought any.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hammer1 said:


> After owning many pipe clamps and different types of pipe, I'll only buy 3/4" Pony clamps and zinc pipe. I'm not even likely to accept anything else if it was free, been there, done that. A few extra dollars pays off over the long run. The difference is in the quality of the clamp screw and the abrasiveness of the pipe surface. Pony screws are real Acme threads, most others are not, zinc pipe is smoother, a little harder and pretty, too.


Where do you get zinc pipe. Never even heard of it.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I can see a 1/2" deep pipe clamp bending. However, I would think that if you are finding a standard clamp bending you are tightening it too much.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I can see a 1/2" deep pipe clamp bending. However, I would think that if you are finding a standard clamp bending you are tightening it too much.
> 
> George


+1. :yes: Joints should be good fitting and if they are it takes very little pressure to bring together until the glue dries. I buy 1/2" and 3/4" clamp ends at flea markets new for $3 - $5. 












 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Rockler carries it in assorted lengths, it's a very light zinc plating on iron pipe.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

First, STAY AWAY FROM HARBOR FREIGHT for clamps. (Did I say that LOUD enough?) IMHO their clamps are worthless.

The "Zinc" pipes are ordinary galvanized pipe. The clamps don't stay as well on galvanized pipe as on the black stuff.

Put a bit of wax paper (From the kitchen) around the pipe where the glue will come in contact with the pipe. This prevents black marks on your work.

In spite of what others say, buy the pony clamps for 3/4" pipe. The 1/2" pipe flexes too much to be really effective in a clamp application. 

When you have the pipe ends threaded, have both ends threaded. That way you can extend the clamp's reach with unions. (Two female threads allow the pipes to be joined.)


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry to high jack, but what's the difference in pipe clamps and regular clamps you buy at HD or Lowes? What instance should you use each?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Clamps are typically used to pull parts together, often in gluing up but also in fitting and just to hold whatever, an extra set of hands. Different clamps have advantages in some situations than others. Some of the names can refer to clamps that are actually quite different. Pipe clamps are a less expensive alternative to traditional bar clamps. They are often used where you want a strong straight line pull, such as gluing up panels, table tops, frames. There are deep reach pipe clamp fixtures as well as the common types. You can mount the clamp heads to different size pipes or lengthen a short pipe by adding a coupling and another pieces of pipe. 

Woodworkers usually say, you can't have too many clamps, you can add to that, you can't have too many different types of clamps. It all depends on what your project is and how you need to squeeze things together. Some clamps have very strong pulling power, others are lighter duty with minimum pulling power. Some can reach into places others can't, some will be too large, others too small, some are perfect for the job, other times you cobble something up. When glue goes on, you don't often have a lot of time, so, you want something that does the job quickly and you have to make use of what you have. Here are some pictures of various glue ups using a variety of clamps. Not all are the ideal application but that's what I had.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrich said:


> First, STAY AWAY FROM HARBOR FREIGHT for clamps. (Did I say that LOUD enough?) IMHO their clamps are worthless.
> 
> The "Zinc" pipes are ordinary galvanized pipe. The clamps don't stay as well on galvanized pipe as on the black stuff.
> 
> ...


I have a number of Harbor Freight clamps and am perfectly happy with them.

I have never had a 1/2" clamp flex. At least not to my knowledge. Just do not try to over tighten and they are OK. I also probeble would not use one for a 6' or longer reach. The longest I have is 4'. Though I have used couplers to combined pipe when I needed longer and still no problem.

George


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I prefer the Pony in 3/4" myself, although the 1/2" work fine too and as the other George said you won't bend your pipe unless you are over tightening your work or pulling at some odd angle. 

As for the black pipe, I wipe mine down with acetone when I get them and so far I haven't had an issue with the black rubbing off on my work. If I'm working with something really special I slap some masking tape on the bar anyway as a light cushion


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

I use the Pony pipe clamps. The nice thing about them is you can inventory different lengths of black iron pipe and just swap heads. That way you don't actually have to buy all the clamp heads that you see on so many clamp racks and the pipes store in a smaller space. I manage to get along with 8 pony pipe clamp sets and some clamps I made myself from oak 1/2-13 all thread and some 3/8 steel I drilled & tapped to take the all thread. I've thought about getting the half inch pipe clamps just because they are lighter but I have a clamp design I want to try that uses Angle Iron re-purposed from old bed frames. I've picked up and fiddled with the spendy Bessy clamps. I don't like 'em.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I have a number of Harbor Freight clamps and am perfectly happy with them.
> George


George,
I'm glad for you. 

Every clamp I've ever gotten from HF was worthless. None exerted square clamping pressure. 

The aluminum square chanel clamps would frequently fail with a broken tang. Once the tip of the tang breaks, the clamp is trash.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I can see a 1/2" deep pipe clamp bending. However, I would think that if you are finding a standard clamp bending you are tightening it too much.
> 
> George


 I agree with George. If the the pipe is bending its way to tight. I use both the ¾ and the ½. Sometimes I use the ½” going one direction and then the ¾ on top run perpendicular to the ½ because of the long reach of the ¾”


Oh i forgot to mention that I also like the pony although I have a number of different brands.


----------

